# Is Dell's Laptop screen better than Sony Vaio's?



## aniket.cain (Sep 19, 2010)

I have read somewhere that Dell's screen are better than Sony Vaio's. 

Dell has better sharpness and better contrast. Viewing angles are better too.
Sony laptops have fuzzier screen with not so rich color and poor contrast and sharpness. 

Is it true?

I have to buy a laptop for movies, and I'm also buying a DSLR, so I'll do some photo editing on it too.

So it is compulsory that I get a good screen. Please suggest if the above is true or not.
Thanks


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2010)

aniket.cain said:


> I have read somewhere that Dell's screen are better than Sony Vaio's.
> 
> Dell has better sharpness and better contrast. Viewing angles are better too.
> Sony laptops have fuzzier screen with not so rich color and poor contrast and sharpness.
> ...


 
bakwaas. pure bakwaas. 

The display quality doesn't depend on whether it is on Dell laptop or Sony laptop. It all depends on various factors. 

I personally felt that Sony displays produce rich colors and better contrast when compared to similar Dell's display.


----------



## acewin (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah right personal feeling would certainly say that , sony panels are no inferiors
first off all sony laptop build is never cheap so saying sony displays are total bad will be wrong. dell/sony and other new laptops all generally have led backlit displays which are good...

OP you better start reading reviews for yourself than making assumptions or opening your ears to rumors LOLNotebook reviews

Sony Laptop Reviews - All Sony Notebook Computers

Sony E series review


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 23, 2010)

I've read the review of Sony Vaio VPC-EB1S1E/BJ that was mentioned. And I'm quoting notebookcheck.net:

"Overall, the built-in display is completely disappointing and is only suitable for office tasks or for generally undemanding users. If you edit images, like to play games or often watch movies, you should definitely connect an external monitor."


----------



## acewin (Sep 23, 2010)

true I too had read that part in the review, they have not provided best of the display in E series, because I have seen waio laptops having good display


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 23, 2010)

This is very sad. I was so fixed on the Vaio. Now I'll have to start laptop hunting again and start all over.

The problem with the Dell is that they don't provide good graphics cards. The 5470 they are supplying right now is too inferior compared to the 5650 on almost all the other vendors.


----------



## ico (Sep 24, 2010)

Personally I feel, the display of Sony Vaio E series is on-par with the displays of other companies. I'd like you to check it out yourself.


----------

